
Ask HN: What SaaS products do you use? - lumannnn
Hey HN!<p>I&#x27;d like to discover some new or maybe lesser known SaaS products or services.
What SaaS products do you or your organisation use?<p>- Why did you choose it? What is the main problem it solves?<p>- Where there any competitors at the time you had to choose? If so, what did they lack over your choice?<p>- What is your experience so far?<p>I am not working for any SaaS related company. I am just curious to see &quot;what&#x27;s out there&quot; and what services are used for what purpose. Products&#x2F;services which one does not think of immediately (e.g. uptime monitoring) but still help a lot.
For me, the best known or most important ones are e.g. GitHub, Trello, Slack, Google (e.g. Analytics), AWS, Pingdom. But I&#x27;m sure there are a lot more out there which could be helpful.<p>Thank you for your input and time in advance! :)
======
voiper1
Amazon S3 -- google has, blackblaze has for cheaper. When I chose, google was
still listing object storage as "beta".

Google domain registration -- includes DNS & email forwarding, e.g. to my
gmail account.

uptimerobot.com -- monitoring, on free tier.

boomerang for gmail -- set a time to return messages, I pay $5/month. I send
follow-up/business emails and I set it to return to my inbox in X days if no
response. Helps me ensure I don't drop the ball, and much easier than
scheduling on a calendar. I tried streak's boomerang a bit, but boomerang lets
you use natural-language to pick ANY time to come back, including changing the
time zone.

Phaxio -- fax as a service (in and out), pay per page. Great API, no monthly
commitments/minimums (for outbound). I don't know of anything comparable.

